# Restricting opening to side door



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello 
I have a Autocruise Tempo 2008 on a Peugeot Boxer LWB.
The problem I have is not unique to this model and I hope that someone one here, with a PVC, has found a simple and easy way to overcome a problem I think others might find annoying. 
The problem is, has anyone found a way to easily restrict the opening to the large side door? I often just attach my gas BBQ to the on board gas cylinder and if we are not careful the door can bash against the locker door and cause damage.
Any ideas please
Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Colin

I may be talking utter rubbish (nothing new there then!! :lol: ) because I can't visualise your door, but my immediate thought is to drop a stick in the bottom channel so the slider can go only so far.

This of course assumes there is a bottom channel that you can access.

Hope this helps. Pour scorn and derision if it doesn't . . . I can take it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

This was discussed back in 2008 with no positive outcome. There was a few ideas, and Premier Motorhomes confirmed that there wasn't a Fiat part available. I did see on a German website a solution but it did seem expensive. Unfortunately I cannot find it again.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that this might do the job. 
http://www.türstopper-schiebetüren.de/


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Found the translated version
http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...iNAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

apparently you need something called a stopsy look up panel van conversions on here for the link will do just what you want.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The above website is for the Stopsy.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

My thanks to all for their response.
The Stopsy looks like it does the job - such a simple device. I assume that the door with the device fitted, still can open to its full width and that the door roller just ramps up and over and can then latch on the normal catch. Please can anyone confirm that is the case. 
Thanks again
Colin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Colin,

I posted about the Stopsy last year, its at the bottom of the first post in this thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-933091.html#933091

Also if you look at the very last post in the thread one of our members 'GeoffCrowther' has got one of these, have a look at his blog, might be worth PM'ing him for further info....

http://amotorhomelife.blogspot.com/p/modifications-and-personalisation-of.html

Pete


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your advise and assistance - looks like I will consider buying one.

Colin


----------

